# Diablo VT Roadster photo shoot!



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I met up with the owner of the purple Diablo from Lambo Track Day and did a shoot with his car. This is one of my faviourite cars that I have photographed, it has so many different lines and curves on it.

Enjoy the pics!

Lucas
http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album44


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Good lord that's a sexy car. I saw a Murcielago on the road the other day and it didn't look like a real car. Simply amazing.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Fantastic pictures! The Diablo is still my favorite Lambo...


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

one amazingly, beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------

